
Ask HN: Is anybody doing anything with Beacons and the Physical Web? - epimetheus
My employer has opened some R&amp;D time and money into Beacons and the Physical Web using Low Energy Bluetooth dongles, and it seems pretty interesting.  I&#x27;ve searched around a little bit, but there doesn&#x27;t seem to be much released into the wild using this technology.  Apple with iBeacon, Google with Beacons and a few proprietary implementation and some up and coming ones on kickstarter.  What are you personally doing in this field?<p>Edit: FWIW, I&#x27;m not involved in the project or idea generation where I work, just interested in maybe doing this with a side project.  This or Tensor Flow or some other Machine Learning.
======
brookish
I am using a custom Nordic implementation to use them for ranging with a WIFi
bridge. The biggest reason is to track small coin cell BLE tags along with
detection for smartphones and the like.

------
sjs382
I'm working on a(n unreleased) project using Estimote's beacons for a local
client associated with tourism. The use case is fairly obvious for that
market, I think.

~~~
epimetheus
Yeah, I think that's probably a great use case for them. I believe one idea I
overheard was using them in our local hospital for maps, location of key rooms
(surgery and such) and things like that.

Thanks for referencing Estimote, those look promising.

------
abhikanodia
I am creating a physical web product for stores to transmit informating to
nearby people. www.rofr.in

